# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Converting Pool from Chlorine to Salt or "MagnaPool"

## onlinemissy

Hi guys, this is my 3rd swimming pool, the previous 2 I have easily converted to Salt from Chlorine
My dilemma this time is when I purchased the house, I had no idea this pool could not be converted
The previous own has done such a shoddy DIY job that I feel like ripping the whole lot out and starting again, or maybe put in a huge vegie patch  :Eek:  
Because the pool is semi above ground with a colourbond type of casing it appears that salt will eventually rust this out, my question being, how long would it take before it rusts out, would I get 5 - 10 years out of it maybe?? 
Or the only other option I have just come across is what is called a "MagnaPool" which is basically mineral water
This is their link if you havent heard of it before The Domestic MagnaPool System 
I believe the cost of conversion is up around $6,000 which is rather expensive, but on saying this, I would still be interested if any of you have heard of this system to please let me know your thoughts 
So the question being, stick with Chlorine, which I loathe, take a chance and rust the pool with Salt, or pay a fortune for a Mineral Water pool which I dont know enough about ----  ohhhh the dilemma !!   :Confused:

----------


## watson

There's a bit of a discussion* HERE*

----------


## onlinemissy

Thanks Watson, that thread is the pros and cons of salt vs chlorine, I am already aware that salt is the better option, thanks anyway

----------


## Sade Jewel

you should check out this forum, quite a long torrid thread but will give you some info on the system.
 "http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=1529192" 
Seems to me to be an expensive salt system.  *EDIT:
Cross forum link removed*

----------


## Sade Jewel

Suggest you do a google search on Magnapool, there is a heap of information out there including various discussions. One where there are representatives from the company trying to defend their product.
From my reading the system uses Magnesium, Potassium and Sodium instead of regular sodium as per a salt pool. Product is expensive as they only make it available through certain dealers and you must use their equipment for it to run. Their minerals sell for around $30 per $10 bag which is substantially higher than salt.
If your pool has "colorbond" try looking for a brand name and contact a distributor or manufacturer as to suitability of a salt based system. Chlorine is in fact sodium based and the salt levels will build up over time.
Im not convinced that Magnapool is anything other than a salt water pool with added Magnesium and Potassium. There is another product out there which is just the bag of minerals without the hefty price tag.
You could also look to using a chlorine feeder to save you the time and hassle of adding chlorine each day during summer.

----------

